# Mobile phone charging



## headcoat (5 Jan 2011)

I am hoping to do a small tour this year 3-4 days, camping on route. I will use my phone GPS and maybe some music, so the battery won't last for more than say 8 hours at most. What is the best way to charge this, I have looked at wind up ones, or connecting a AA battery, but they don't seem to be too succesful, other alternative would be solar, but in the UK, this won't be too good either.

I am now considering taking spare charged batteries, and plug it in when I can I pub breaks 

Any thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## upsidedown (5 Jan 2011)

I saw something on the gadget show the other week that suggested that most solar chargers are useless. I think you're on the right lines with the spare batteries. I'm sure a cafe owner's not going to object to you using a socket for 1/2 an hour or so.

Can't really see many occasions when you would need GPS in the UK, pages cut out of a car boot 1:20000 road atlas have enough detail for most of the UK and OS maps are much better than GPS if you're off the roads. Maybe just use GPS as a last resort if you're completely lost.


----------



## PpPete (5 Jan 2011)

Most phones will last quite a few days if you dont use them for GPS & music, and only turn on when needed.

if you want permanent GPS go for something like an Etrex that takes AA batteries that you buy anywhere....or just use phone GPS when lost as upsidedown suggests.

Not sure about iPods, but my guess is that battery will be optimised for that kind of usage than a phone battery.

Have a serious look at whether separate devices is really so much of a weight penalty as against spare phone battery and charger.


----------



## headcoat (5 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the advice, I should point out that the GPS will be to track/log my route, on Endomondo, rather to helping me find my way


----------



## HelenD123 (5 Jan 2011)

Where will you be staying? Will it not be possible to charge it up each evening?


----------



## Bman (5 Jan 2011)

What about those dynamo hubs that you can use to charge phones etc?

Im sure there was someone on here that wired up their bike....


----------



## pshore (5 Jan 2011)

I have a Garmin Dakota. If you are careful it can go 16 hours on AA rechargeables (eg 2100mah). That's two days.

Tips:
Turn off electronic compass. Battery life can be more like 4 hours !
Turn off backlight. You don't need it in the day.
Turn off GPS at long stops.
Keep GPS/batteries warm. Zero celsius is making my batteries fail after 30mins.


----------



## roundisland (5 Jan 2011)

I've just brought a Veho Pebble for my tour in May to keep my mobile charged. Used it last night to fully charge my mobile and it still seems there is plenty of juice left in the unit for more charges.

Amazon Veho pebble


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Jan 2011)

On the cheap angle, I bought a portable usb power source from Poundland. It takes 4 AAA's so upto 4000mah on rechargeables, not had cause to use in anger yet so may be completely pants. I got it as on longer rides I was concerned that using my HTC for Endomondo and Sat Nav could drain the battery, which lasts for no more than 24 hours when not over used.


----------



## andym (5 Jan 2011)

Unless you are planning to go completely off-grid you should be able to find some way to charge a phone: hotel/hostel is easy, if you're camping ask the reception if they'll charge if for you (otherwise there should be socket somewhere but the disadvantage is you'll need to keep an eye on your phone). Otherwise, ask nicely when you stop at pubs/cafes/restaurants.

As a back up I'd recommend the PowerTraveller PowerMonkey/Powerchimp - the same basic principle as the Veho but uses AA batteries. This provides a way to charge AA batteries which you can use directly, or use to charge another device. It works reasonably well - it works fine with iPods which are pretty fussy. It offers the option of using non-rechargeable alkaline batteries to charge your gizmos, but this is expensive and probably only sensible in an emergency - I'd recommend taking some charged up rechargeables.


----------



## headcoat (5 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the advice, the Veho looks ideal if expensive for intermittent use. i plan on camping, and probably wild camping so plug sockets will be limited. I may look out for the Poundland bargain, worth a try before i go anywhere. I'll keep you posted on what I get and how it works.


----------



## vernon (5 Jan 2011)

Bongman said:


> What about those dynamo hubs that you can use to charge phones etc?
> 
> Im sure there was someone on here that wired up their bike....



That might have been me but i think that I also read someone else's account of how they made their own charger.


----------



## delport (5 Jan 2011)

On the maplin website i was looking for something i spotted less than a fortnight ago in the shop.
It was a device i used on my john o'groats cycle trip, i bought mine in argos though maplin i noticed had them at around £3- [asda were seling at just over £4 for the same item], i just placed a rechargeable battery in the device and got 10 hours use out of my mp3 player, the device is for a mobile phone and gives 100 minutes talk time.
Just now i spotted something else on the maplin site
http://www.maplin.co...ModuleNo=227252
this uses windpower seemingly and can be used with a bike, and is very cheap.
quote
The HYmini is a portable, hybrid, universal power unit that stores energy to it''s built in 1200mAh rechargeable lithium polymer battery. The HYmini can be charged using wind power, mains power or via USB. It can charge a number of digital devices including MP3 players, digital cameras and mobile phones. On average, its fully charged battery can completely charge your mobile phone twice. It comes with a clamp for use on your bike, beach wind break poles, boat or car. It is a great alternative to solar for eco powering your devices, especially if there is generally more wind than sun!


----------



## scraynes (5 Jan 2011)

I've got a hub dynamo on my bike and will have on my new one (Koga Signature!!) I was looking to solve the same problem and found this:

http://bikeusbcharger.com/

Was about £10 i think - send the guy an email. I think that he had stopped making them, but he may well have some left for sale.

i found it excellent during last year’s touring. It gives a usb port which can be used to charge most things including an AA charger that I've got.

It doesn't need to be a hub dynamo - no reason why it can't be the tyre wall type.

Worth considering a hub dynamo on your next front wheel - very useful and great way to power lights - no worrying about batteries and the modern lights have capacitors in them so stay lit when stationary..

Here is another site I found when I was last looking:

http://www.rad-uk.com/bicycle-usb-charger-complete-version/

Ideal for a winter project - if that's your sort of thing.

The problem with modern phones with gps is the power requirements. I would suggest that even 8 hours is quite optimistic, but also it highlights the difficulty with integrated devices and cycle touring - once the battery goes flat you lose everything - phone, camera, music, gps etc.

It doesn't sound like you'll be too far from human life - maybe you're best bet is just to carry your charger and plug it in whenever you can. I can't imagine anyone refusing you some electric..

Whatever you do, I hope you enjoy the freedom of cycle touring.

Spencer


----------



## headcoat (5 Jan 2011)

Not sure on the wind thing, good idea but more of a novelty.

don't know much about dynamo hubs, my experience of dynamo is the old lights from the 80's...think its going to be a cheap powerchimp or similar and borrowing powere where i can

I could get this powerchimp Hannah Montanah  I don't really think it will match my lycra though


----------



## billflat12 (5 Jan 2011)

+2 for the maplin £3 gizmo, both me an my bro use these we usually charge overnight using AA battries , rarely needed gps or mp3 functions full time though , also have a basic mono etrex legend for off road routes for when time is limited , the 2 aa batteries normally last in excess of 8 hrs , have also tried solar chargers before with poor results (yacht on the med ) . "nice idea that dynamo though ", but if you use a small netbook best plan is usually a campsite/pub or lunch break with a power source. I usually find most people are so helpful towards cycle tourists ,
( unless its me looking knackered ) so charging shouldn't be a problem to be honest.


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Jan 2011)

Actually the Power Monkey Solar and the "Freeloader Pro" are good solar devices. I have kept phones charged with both of these.

The problem is the sun in the UK isn't that reliable as a source!

Both do have the option though to charge from mains power.


----------



## andym (6 Jan 2011)

delport said:


> Just now i spotted something else on the maplin site
> http://www.maplin.co...ModuleNo=227252
> this uses windpower seemingly and can be used with a bike, and is very cheap.
> quote
> The HYmini is a portable, hybrid, universal power unit that stores energy to it''s built in 1200mAh rechargeable lithium polymer battery. The HYmini can be charged using wind power, mains power or via USB. It can charge a number of digital devices including MP3 players, digital cameras and mobile phones. On average, its fully charged battery can completely charge your mobile phone twice. It comes with a clamp for use on your bike, beach wind break poles, boat or car. It is a great alternative to solar for eco powering your devices, especially if there is generally more wind than sun!



I must admit my experience with this was very disappointing. Maybe I wasn't riding fast enough.


----------



## subaqua (6 Jan 2011)

Cunobelin said:


> Actually the Power Monkey Solar and the "Freeloader Pro" are good solar devices. I have kept phones charged with both of these.
> 
> The problem is the sun in the UK isn't that reliable as a source!
> 
> Both do have the option though to charge from mains power.



its not sun per se its light above a certain lux level


----------



## headcoat (6 Jan 2011)

I have opted for the Powerchimp, for two reasons, one is price, I got it for £11 includ postage, secondly, I can easily pick up more AA batteries en-route should I need to. I have used my phone on MP3 and GPS for 4 hours and still had power left, I recon I can easily get 8hrs just on GPS and then charge over night.

The ones with the built in power such as power monkey, although better in chargeing have the drawback, that once the power goes from them, I am stuck (and cost). I can at least try this out for a few weeks to see how it goes on my commute to work, if it fails not much lost.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## Russell Allen (7 Jan 2011)

I have been thinking about building a device to charge my phone and GPS while on the road. I have one of the 1.5W maplin solar panels which I use in the back window of the car to trickle charge the battery constantly. I am going to house a 12V 0.8 AH sealed lead acid battery in a small enclosure. The battery will be charged by the solar panel while riding, point the panel at the sky bungeed on top of my tent. In the enclosure which will be in my bar bag will be a 5v DC regulated supply built on a tiny PCB (25mm x 40mm) with glanded flying external leads for a Nokia charger (5V) and a USB female socket also 5V. If the battery is fully charged on departure and only kept topped up by sunlight it should be able to keep me going for a week or more, charging the phone and GPS by night. I think I will build one and see how well it works. All the parts come to about £20.00 (I already have the solar panel and some phone and USB leads I can cannibalise) The only fly in the ointment so to speak is the weatherproofness of the solar panel. However a little experimentation with clear plastic bags should do the trick. Total weight approx 1kg for panel, battery and enclosure.

Russell


----------



## rich p (7 Jan 2011)

My mobile phone lasts me almost 2 weeks with judicious switching on and off. 

However I am old school and use maps to get me round Europe and enjoy the route finding experience en-route and in the bar/camp the night before.

Birdsong and my singing can compensate for the lack of music! 

Sometimes less is more but each to his own. I quite like the idea of a device that tracks my route post ride but not enough to be arsed to charge it every night.


----------



## Hop3y (10 Jan 2011)

OP - Have a look online for a PowerMonkey, you can Orr charge it up and it holds the charge until you want to charge your phone. 

You can charge the PM whilst on the go through Solar Panel attachment, providing your not cycling through Lancashire


----------



## HelenD123 (11 Jan 2011)

Hop3y said:


> OP - Have a look online for a PowerMonkey, you can Orr charge it up and it holds the charge until you want to charge your phone.
> 
> You can charge the PM whilst on the go through Solar Panel attachment, providing your not cycling through Lancashire



Or the Powerchimp is similar but charges up via a normal electric socket rather than solar. Make sure it has the right attachments for your gadgets.


----------



## headcoat (11 Jan 2011)

I go the Powerchimp today only £11.50, great set of attachements, packaging etc. I've charged the batteries that came with it and am waiting for my mob to die then charge it through the chimp to see how long it takes.

Will let you know.


----------



## andym (11 Jan 2011)

headcoat said:


> I go the Powerchimp today only £11.50, great set of attachements, packaging etc. I've charged the batteries that came with it and am waiting for my mob to die then charge it through the chimp to see how long it takes.



It charges at the same rate as plugging into the mains: the $64,000 question is how much the phone battery charges up before the voltage from the AA batteries falls off and your device stops charging (some devices are fussier than others). The batteries that come with the Powerchimp are 'long-life' which means you can keep them for weeks and they will still be charged up - however, the total capacity is less than 'normal' NiMh rechargables.

BTW please do post the link for where you got them from - £11.50 is a bargain.


----------



## headcoat (11 Jan 2011)

Got it off ebay Powerchimp includes postage as well.

Only planning on a 4 day trip so will take spare AA batteries with me.


----------



## trickster61 (25 Jan 2011)

If anyone is interested in the Dynamo charger, Nokia have released one:
http://www.mobilefun...ogle%2Bproducts 

Edit: Only seems to be for Nokia products though, Dang! Unless an adapter could be fitted?


----------



## Gotte (25 Jan 2011)

I've been looking at this for a while now. I'm after a dynamo charger for use on a HTC Hero android phone. From what I can gather here: http://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=6672.0 the Nokia should work with a mini USB adaptor (or simple scissor and insulation tape hack). The charging amount seems right for my phone to charge via mini USB. It mean I should be able to use it for GPS and general charging on the bike. I have Kindle on my phone, and MP3s, and really like the idea of using it instead of taking books and a dedicated MP3 player. The other upside is that I think it could be hacked to fit a dynohub should I get one in the future. If you skip to the last few pages, you can see the questions and answers I asked about the Nokia.

The only thing that annoys me about the Nokia device is that it's original RRP is £17, but every stockist seems to sell it for about £30. Almost 50% mark up, and then if you buy the mini USB adaptor, it's another £10.

I do actually prefer the idea of a bottle dynamo, because I can swap it between bike of differing wheel sizes, and once the phone is charged, you can knock it off, which you can't with a dynohub, though the resistance is less with a dynohub.


There are various DIY ways of doing it, but I'm not that good an electrician to do it myself.

I'm also looking into whether a simple car USB charger can be wired up. I suspect not, but I wonder whether the car chargers work with the same principle - regulating the voltage to 5 volts and 500 mAs. Of course you'd need a 12v dynamo for this. There is actually a device which goes down this route, but I can't find anyone who stocks it. It's this:

http://www.ikonglobal.com/


There;s also this, which is the DIY route:

http://lifehacker.com/5580787/usb-bike-generator-charges-usb-devices-with-the-power-of-your-pedals

As for solar and the wind device, I've only read a few positive reviews. Most seem negative, stating that the solar chargers need direct, strong sun, and that the wind device is just useless.


----------



## benb (25 Jan 2011)

Reading books on a HTC Hero? You'll do your eyes in!


----------



## Gotte (26 Jan 2011)

I did my eyes in when I was younger. I won't say how


----------



## vsmith1 (26 Jan 2011)

Of course making sure that all of the other non-essential things are turned off or down will make the batteries last longer: WiFi, Bluetooth, Screen brightness, but GPS is a power hog.

I got a TechNet iEP380 USB battery pack that can recharge a number of items with supplied adaptors. It can be recharged with a USB cable to a car adaptor, main adaptor. It is 5000mAh so has quite a bit of juice. Though I have yet to try it in the field.


----------



## byegad (27 Jan 2011)

I have a power monkey explorer. The Solar charger is only good for a trickle charge but a fully charged (At home on the mains.) Monkey will recharge any phone using less than 1A to charge some three or four times without top up. For 3/4 days two spare phone batteries and a Power Monkey should keep you topped up.


----------



## peelywally (30 Jan 2011)

i use a freeloader mini , it sits on top of my pannier while im on the bike and my phones always got juice you can get them on ebay for under a tenner or argos for £20 ,

i used a wind up gizmo until i got it and havent used the wind up one since , the freeloaders effortless works on overcast days btw .







http://www.gadgetlite.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/icharge-eco-iphone.jpg


----------



## smithyandco (1 Feb 2011)

PowerMonkey with SolarNut... Best small charger I've tried so far... 

PowerGorilla has been the best overall I've tried... but at 700g it's not light... and it's £150-ish


----------



## ttony002 (5 Feb 2011)

I have been looking at either of these small and lightweight


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120677168451&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110629830330&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



But you need dynamo.


----------



## LexMad (29 Jun 2011)

I realize it may be too late...few months past and all, but there is a product you may like if you are considering another tour. My wife and I purchased it recently for a 100 kilometer ride. It is called Spinpower S1. We rode about 6, 6.5 hour each day, used pretty much everything on my phone - I got HTC, and my wife iphone - and the battery dropped maybe 5%. 

I used GPS app, made a few calls, my wife was listening to an audio book, than she was running a fitness app. Basically, we used our phones non-stop for 2 days, 7 hour riding each day, and did not have to charge either phone. 

You may have heard of Nokia Bike Charger - some people mentioned it in other posts. Well, unlike the Nokia, this one is compatible with any smarphone and iphone. It charges your phone by using your own pedal power. The website is Bike2Power.com. Check it out if you like. Price is about £32. 

Happy riding!
Lex


----------



## J-Lo (29 Jun 2011)

I had thought about fitting a dynamo but seems quite expensive. I have previously bought them cheap 'portable usb chargers' from amazon for a few quid, but they're no good, and im sure there not even safe for your devices.

So ive bought one of the powerchimps and will see what that is like - I dont think taking a supply of AA batteries is that difficult on a tour...


----------



## headcoat (29 Jun 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Not sure if I updated anyone on this, I had a successful ride around the Isle Of Man (great riding area and courteous drivers, no problems at all), anyway I got the powermonkey explorer, which was successful, although this was interspersed with charging at the camp site (which had power).

One gripe with it is the charger is not very secure in the phone, so if the phone is trickle charging while riding it comes loose all the time. 

All in all, next time I will need to test it out a bit more as I don't think it will be too successful without occasional power, but I think its just a case of getting used to.


----------



## LexMad (29 Jun 2011)

J-Lo said:


> I had thought about fitting a dynamo but seems quite expensive. I have previously bought them cheap 'portable usb chargers' from amazon for a few quid, but they're no good, and im sure there not even safe for your devices.
> 
> So ive bought one of the powerchimps and will see what that is like - I dont think taking a supply of AA batteries is that difficult on a tour...



Hey J-Lo:

I think you are talking about the hub dynamo that requires retrofitting one of the wheels, which is fairly expensive. I opted out of that option as well. The device I mentioned actually uses a bottle dynamo which takes about 5 minutes to install, or 30 second to remove DIY style. 

Yes, carrying batteries is no big deal, but I rely on my smart phone for navigating and for my stats tracking. The spinpower charges it as I cycle which is what I do anyway. So why carry batteries when I do not have to? Or rely on power outlets? Also, I found it liberating not to have to rely on the batteries, or sporadic powerstops. 

I also tried a USB charger for bike lights - that was trash - but spinpower works well for me. I find it pretty reliable. 

Happy Riding!
Lex


----------

